# Grapefruit Wine



## kiljoy (May 21, 2009)

Based off of Jack Keller “Grapefruit Wine (Dry) (1)
http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/reques20.asp

Here’s what I did…

6 Pink grapefruit
1 banana
About 2 lbs. sugar
Water to 1 gallon
½ C. orange juice
½ tsp. pectic enzyme
1/4 tsp. yeast hulls
Na-meta (About 1 Campden tablet)
Lavalin EC118 Champaign yeast

Scrub grapefruit clean. Peel one grapefruit thinly, making sure no white pith adheres to peel. Put peel in primary with meta, juice from all six grapefruit, pectic enzyme, and enough water to bring up to one gallon. Cover primary with clean cloth.

Add sugar to raise S.G. to 1.09.

Make yeast starter with yeast, ½ cup orange juice, yeast hulls, and 1 tsp. sugar. Leave overnight (about 8-10 hours).

After 12 hours add yeast starter to must. After wine is finished fermenting in primary (about four days) discard peel, transfer to secondary and fit airlock. Rack in 30 days, topping up. Repeat racking as needed. 


I racked my batch once and topped with tap water. On the second racking, Sorbate and meta. I topped with a 2 cups sugar to 1 cup simple sugar solution. After the first racking, it was pretty clear. After the sweetening, I left it to clear for 22 days before bottling. It was pretty good. I just did it the other day, so it hasn’t aged yet.


----------



## St Allie (May 21, 2009)

Thankyou Kiljoy, 

Good to have recipes that people have tried.. Please add some feedback as you sample it, keep us updated .

Allie


----------



## iVivid (Oct 21, 2013)

How did this turn out? I've just made a grapefruit based on one of Jack's other recipes on the same page, it's really fizzing like crazy (I used MA33/71B yeast). I threw in a dollop of blackcurrant juice as my grapefruit were the yellow ones, and I'm hoping it will give it a wee hint of blush. It smells awesome too :-D


----------



## kiljoy (Oct 21, 2013)

Turned out pretty darn good. This is one that needs to age for a bit. I've not made it since this batch though.


----------



## iVivid (Oct 21, 2013)

Thanks; I'm all good to age it for a few years. I could drink the must the way it smells tho; yum!


----------



## NewBrew12 (Nov 17, 2013)

I made a grapefruit wine this time last year. I did 5 gallons which required about 65 lbs of grapefruit, 8 hours of juicing and zesting, and one very pregenant and angry wife. It finished fermenting and bulk aging about 2 weeks ago and I bottled. I put 1 gallon of it on oak. Both came out awesome. The 6 month sample was almost undrinkable. So much of the bitter grapefruit taste I was worried. The 1 year sample was amazing. Bitterness is almost completely gone, just sitting there on the back end. This will sit in the bottles for another year and I'll try it and I think after 3 years it's really going to be awesome. Time for those Texas grapefruits to go back on sale again


----------

